# It's here... TWRP 2



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2

Installing right now.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Download zip and flash from recovery. Reboot. Choose TWRP from boot menu. Enjoy your new touch screen recovery.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting concept. I'll keep an eye on this app when more bugs are ironed out.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Already used it to flash the latest xronified build. Worked fine

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

can save my volume and home button abusement


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

I flashed using recovery but when I select Twrp it says coot failed, invalid CRC error. Any idea? Do i need to rename the zip file before flashing?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

lovleshgarg said:


> I flashed using recovery but when I select Twrp it says coot failed, invalid CRC error. Any idea? Do i need to rename the zip file before flashing?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


I hate coot failures :-/


----------



## xadidas4lifex (Nov 8, 2011)

just installed it, so how do i uninstall clockworkmod? lol


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

It failed on my Epic 4g Touch, my Touch Pad, maybe it will work on the old Evo 4G. If I can find it, last place I seen it was in my kids room, probably stepped on and shattered screen by now







I miss that device...

EDIT...so I found my Evo 4G (in perfect condidtion







) and loaded up the PC36IMG and this recovery is BAD tushy! Cant wait til it can be installed on all my devices!
..................................................................................................................................................................^^^ LOL @ TUSHY!!! ^^^


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, I need to add that I made a back up on my 4G, then I wanted to change my PRL. I am on CM7 so I proceeded to wipe (factory reset), I looked for FRESH on my sd card while in TWRP and could not locate anything but a data file. I decided to reboot into OS and the factory reset did nothing, all apps/data is still in tact, thankfully! Just want to say that these recoveries are nice looking and will be putting CWM out of business, IMO.

Thanks agrabren/teamwin


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

cordell said:


> It failed on my Epic 4g Touch, my Touch Pad, maybe it will work on the old Evo 4G. If I can find it, last place I seen it was in my kids room, probably stepped on and shattered screen by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, works just fine for me. How did you install? The .zip or manually pushing to /boot? Also what is your moboot version?


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

CWM is valuable to me specifically because it doesn't rely on touch input. When my device's glass broke, it was the button only interface of CWM that let me backup everything as easily as I did. I'm all for a nice GUI, but I like knowing that I can use CWM without touching the screen.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

a_gert said:


> CWM is valuable to me specifically because it doesn't rely on touch input. When my device's glass broke, it was the button only interface of CWM that let me backup everything as easily as I did. I'm all for a nice GUI, but I like knowing that I can use CWM without touching the screen.


Agreed. IMO, such things should use the minimum necessary resources. I was annoyed the first time I saw a mouse-enabled PC BIOS. Or maybe I'm jyst old.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

worked fine for me... too bad there is nothing to flash.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

lovleshgarg said:


> It failed on my Epic 4g Touch, my Touch Pad, maybe it will work on the old Evo 4G. If I can find it, last place I seen it was in my kids room, probably stepped on and shattered screen by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this the first time I tried installing it. You need to delete "update-uimage" from /boot and reinstall it.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> I got this the first time I tried installing it. You need to delete "update-uimage" from /boot and reinstall it.


thanks. i was wondering what i could safely remove from /boot to make room for twrp. that update-image was very large. do you happen to know what it was? it was the largest file in there.


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

How do I remove that from /boot? Through adb?


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

hussdawg said:


> How do I remove that from /boot? Through adb?


Its a remnant from a webOS OTA update. Its not needed after the udpate is complete. It can be removed by booting into clockwork mod, selecting mount /boot in the advanced options, and then deleting it through ADB.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

SimsDelt said:


> How do I remove that from /boot? Through adb?


the following is a recap of what i did to get twrp to install. do these things at your on risk and please be careful and do not remove something from /boot that you are not supposed to! this also assumes you have adb installed on your pc.

boot into recovery, plug into pc, mount boot from cwm recovery advanced menu, then:

if you want to look and see whats in there, type *adb ls /boot*

if you see the "update-uimage", type *adb shell rm /boot/update-uimage*

if you want to install twrp while your there, type *adb push uImage.TWRP /boot*
(see the recovery image method here http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75)

if you want to remove clockworkmod, then same as removing update-uimage. *adb shell rm /boot/uImage.ClockworkMod*
(personal preference. verify successful twrp install first!)


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Struggled for awhile trying to flash from recovery after download from Dolphin browser HD only to figure out was not getting the whole zip file. Downloaded with Maxthon and flashed like a charm. Now, how do I get the color options? (the gray is a bit drab)


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

You can theme it, but I agree.... battleship gray isn't my first choice.


----------

